# Factory reset Acer Aspire 2920



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Having some trouble with a reset of an Acer Aspire 2920.. usually to reset an Acer I would use the empowering technology built in but it seems that a virus or something has taken that out!

When I try and launch it I get:

"the item 'eRAgent.exe' that this shortcut refers to has been changed or moved, so this shortcut will no longer work properly."

Is there a way to force a factory reset from a hidden partition...

Maybe F10 or something similar on a bootup?

many thanks,

greens85


----------



## speedturtle (May 4, 2010)

used ALT+F10 to get into the recovery mode


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

speedturtle said:


> used ALT+F10 to get into the recovery mode


I can get into using that but there is no option for a factory reset but just a load of other options that dont really help.

I will update this with the options when I get back into the recovery part.


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've re-downloaded the 'eRecovery' part for the computer which seems to have worked but when I go to:

'Restore system to factory default' i get the message:

'Please enter the Empowering Technology password'

Any ideas what this will be? I havent set anything!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We can't assist you on this:


> 'Please enter the Empowering Technology password'


 Forum Rules I'd suggest for you to contact Acer.


----------



## Vincent Laar (May 23, 2013)

ALT+F10 does not work for me... I have the same laptop. I did enable the F2 menu


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This is an old Thread, if you need assistance please create your own Thread.


Vincent Laar said:


> ALT+F10 does not work for me... I have the same laptop. I did enable the F2 menu


Time to Close this one now.


----------

